# Aquarium stand builder?



## TexasCichlid (Mar 25, 2013)

Although I am in Midland, I visit DFW often. Anyone have a recommendation for someone who can build a nice, but basic, aquarium stand? Nothing huge, ADA style.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

what size? when you say "ADA style", what are you referring to?

here's a link of the stand my husband built for my 58 gal (36") and 120 gal (60"); the style is identical for each tank, just size differences and on the 120, i had him make it 1" deeper than the tank so I can run all hoses and electrical thru the stand vs butting up against the wall....wood is reclaimed oak

http://www.dfwfishbox.com/forums/production/showthread.php?t=16427

if you can't open, send me your email via PM


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yeah Tanya's husband can build stands, um sigmar or txredneck(jon) can build stands. depends on how fancy you want to get. ron greteman in the colony builds stands every now and then.

or do as jason baliban did
http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquariumArticles_ADAAquariumStand.aspx


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

that looks good...never thought about how many uses formica has...thanks Joey


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

TanyaQ2000 said:


> that looks good...never thought about how many uses formica has...thanks Joey


welcome.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

TanyaQ2000 said:


> that looks good...never thought about how many uses formica has...thanks Joey


Tanya, does Jim build custom tables. I'm looking for someone to make a table for me. I want marble tiles on the top sealed with bar top. If he does give me a call.


----------

